# Casting Practice Video on 1/17/2010



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Casting Practice video, hope you guys enjoy!!!





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/8879638">Casting Practice on 1/17/2010</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user641021">Carlos Osuna</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


Carlos


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Whoa ! Lee is getting some competition.

Very very good


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Carlos-- excellent camera work as always-- what were the temps ? 

It's gonna be a couple more months before I brave casting in shorts, LOL ! 


Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The last couple of days, we could have cast in shorts. Now that is gone. It was around 70 here. Still didn't get to get out there. I am living vicariously through your vids Carlos, keep 'em coming.

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Very, very Nice..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Looking good Carlos!!


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks guys for the great compliments! 

Yeah nah, thanks....but, I have a LONG way to go in editing my videos to even compare to Lee! LOL Lee has some AWESOME videos for sure, and a great guy to boot! I could only wish to travel to Australia one day and cast with them!

Carlos


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Carlos , 

You and any of the others will be welcome with open arms - as long as you don't beat us to badly

Great job on the video and it looks like the guys are on the improve , will be a good comp in Texas


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> Carlos ,
> 
> You and any of the others will be welcome with open arms - as long as you don't beat us to badly
> 
> Great job on the video and it looks like the guys are on the improve , will be a good comp in Texas


Thanks Jeremy, definitely look forward to seeing you again later on this year! Whether I am casting or just a spectator, I will be there. Thank you for the invite and will hopefully be in Australia one day. 

Carlos


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

*wow*


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Carlos,

I'm also living through you and the guys in Texas. I haven't seen the ground for a while and it appears that my wait will be extended. Short pants, seems like something so long ago.

All the best,

LarryB


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

LarryB said:


> Thanks Carlos,
> 
> I'm also living through you and the guys in Texas. I haven't seen the ground for a while and it appears that my wait will be extended. Short pants, seems like something so long ago.
> 
> ...


larry, you should try and go to texas. they are the dangest bunch of dudes you will ever run across, but a great bunch and would welcome you and have a great time. of course if you cast with them, they will of course try to stomp on you. then sit back and laugh. i have met them several times and always look forward to our next meeting. :fishing:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*I know this....*

I would take all those reels


Also it looks like you guys like your mags coming off clockwise...I like mine counter clockwise.


----------

